# Silverstone Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (5.141 km)
http://www.formula1.com/race/circuitmap/758.html

2006 Lap Times

750hp F1 Renault _ 1:20.253

580hp GP2 Dallara-Renault _ 1:29.104

600hp FIA GT1 Saleen S7R _ 1:44.049

480hp FIA GT2 Ferrari F430 GT _ 1:50.259

380hp FIA GT3 Porsche 911 GT3 _ 1:54.359

http://www.formula1.com/race/result/758/24.html

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=220860&FS=GP2

http://www.gp2series.com/en//website/gp2series/car/index.php

http://www.fiagt.com/results.php?season=2006&event=1&session=Free Practice 2

http://www.saleen.com/s7r.htm

http://www.zakspeed.de/the-motorsport-company/index.php?id=368

http://www.fiagt3.com/results.php?season=2006&event=1&session=Qualifying 2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (5.141 km)
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/778/circuit_diagram.html

2007 Lap Times

750hp F1 McLaren-Mercedes _ 1:19.152

600hp GP2 Dallara-Renault _ 1:28.043

700hp LMS P1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:31.692

500hp LMS P2 Zytek 07S _ 1:35.149

600hp FIA GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:43.504

600hp LMS GT1 Aston Martin DBR9 _ 1:44.755

480hp LMS GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 1:49.730

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2007/778/6420/

http://www.mclaren.com/theteam/mp4-22_techspec.php

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=260009&FS=GP2

http://www.gp2series.com/en//website/gp2series/values/car.php

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=269381&FS=LMS

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/rubrique/actualite-endurance.php

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/3198/Zytek-07S-2.html

http://www.dailysportscar.com/viewArticle.cfm?articleUID=1E5D040F-1143-FDC9-35C49575688100A8

http://www.teammodena.com/

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/2742/Ferrari-F430-GTC.html

http://www.fiagt.com/results.php?season=2007&event=2&session=Qualifying 1

http://www.corvettemotorsport.com/page.asp?nav=C6&Id=8

http://www.corvettemotorsport.com/news.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMS Silverstone Video


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (5.891 km) Records
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/great_britain_924/circuit_diagram.html

2013 F1 Mercedes W04 _ 1:29.607

2014 LMP1 Audi R18 _ 1:42.477

2013 MotoGP Honda bike _ 2:00.691

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2013/901/7226/

http://www.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/1005/mercedes-amg-f1-w04

http://www.motorsport.com/#!/wec/news/world-champions-audi-start-from-front-row/

http://www.audi-motorsport.com/de/en/technology/2014---audi-r18-e-tron-quattro.html

http://www.motogp.com/en/events/Great+Britain/2014

http://world.honda.com/MotoGP/index.html


----------

